# Squatting is a Deadly Game



## AlwaysLost (Oct 20, 2017)

I have learned a lot of things about Squatting in Kanisas City this week that I will share with you. Though I sometimes ramble, there will actually be a lot of good information found throughout this post . KCMO as it turns out has some of the loosest squatting regulations in the country. I will tell you after a cautionary tale.

*Predator becomes Prey (Almost)*

I was sleeping in the spider city squat on Tuesday night when I heard the crunch of aluminum cans that I had placed as a security alarm slash savings fund outside the optimal window for busting into my house.

A wise grandma once said that a wolf will always get in. And since my late wife's favorite movie was Home Alone, I learned alot about rigging the house to inspire the wolf to come in where I want him to.

This window was on the same side of the house behind a fence. The wolf was smart. he came in at a place no one could easily see. He thought the place was vacant because the lights do not work on that side of the house. And the Wolf is squatting the abandoned building in view of that side of mybhouse. The one that would have been perfect for STP Headquarters. Unfortunately this place is now blown up.

But the wolf did not case the place well enough. He and his beta wolf accomplice didn't know there was goldlocks and her bowie knife living on the inside. I woke up grabbed my Bowie knife and made my way adjacent to the window.

"I think I saw someone." Beta wolf said.

Alpha wolf didn't believe it. My path was well concealed. Alpha in the dark Hoodie kept disabling the window very carefully like a prosquatter would (more on that later).

The police had already been called. But KCMO PD as nice as they are (some of the friendliest most helpful police in the world) are too busy with violent crime to respond to robberies in progress instantly. 15 minutes passed while Alpha wolf continued to work on the window.

I became more panicked by the moment. A) why cant the police get here? and B) whats taking this retard so long with the window? The window is 1.5 stories up into a narrow hallway. No way to get through it clean. But it was the only entrance not barricaded from the inside.

The first guy through the window would have been stabbed several times. Maybe the next guy runs or maybe he shoots me. But Burglar #1 is a guaranteed dead man. I had the high ground as OBI Wan would say.

The cops finally set up their perimeter but the perps got spooked by fire engines. Cool customers these guys. They popped the screen (kind of) back into place before they fled into the Abandoned building (didnt find out it was the same guys til next day when I id'ed them breaking into my neighbors truck.)

The police almost got them though. The wolves will never know how closely they came to dying and I am forever greatful that I did not have to end their lives.

Aftermath.

Heres where the meet of this post begins bare with me a little longer. These guys keep coming back and back. They watch the house. They even stole 200$ windows when they saw that I had left. And as retarded as they sound they are actually quite smart. Their only mistake was not knowing i was in the house. In the short term they have secured some drugs but they have blown up the neighborhood.

The most perfect squat i have ever seen is slated to be condemned and demolished. It has hidey holes. And it exits right onto the freeway so they can sneak in and out unnoticed.

And since the police (as awesomely and surprisingly nice as they are) will not make an arrest on a positively id'ed susect they are free to lock themselves in and the police out before slipping out the hole in the back into the brush of the highway. There will be no arrests.

But the building unfortunately is lost. it might take 1-2 months for the city destroys it, but its done. these guys have infuriated by committing crimes on the street they live on again and again and again.

Why you ask can the police not enter the property? Because it has not yet been boarded up and condemned by the city and the owner has not posted no tresspassing signs. The squatters even changed the locks. Even with probable cause its just not worth their time.

Lessons from this Encounter:

1. In Kansas City Missouri, If you find a house that is vacant, not condemned and does not have no trespassing signs posted. The house is up for grabs to be squatted.

2. The guys who jacked the window knew what they were doing. I dont know how they did it but they know a way to do it quiet. It breaks the top of the window but its quiet and you can even put the bottom place back in. It was a single hung window.

3. If you can change the locks, you are now protected by search and seizure rights. Cops will cannot enter the property and make arrests without probable cause or a warrant. Trespassing and Burglary no longer apply once you change the locks. The landlord mush begin eviction precedings.



4. Make sure the place is actually empty so you don't almost get murdered in the process of committing a felony. The cops didn't even blink when I said I would have stabbed them had they got in. Self defense laws exist in Killa City, Missouri.

I would have been within my legal rights to do so. As long as the body fell inside the house and not outsidefinitely I would have been a (mortified and traumatized) hero that no jury would likely ever convict even if there was a trial.

5. If you want to know how to secure your squat. Think about White Trash home alone. Blockade every window slash door except for the one you want them to come in and leave an alarm like cans or plastic bottles beneath the window. I chose a window they'd already want to come in anyways. This tactic only works when you are home. They still shimmied the door and got stuff when I wasn't there as they have full view of my house from their squat.

6. If you can pay the property taxes, you can delay the eviction indefinitely with the right legal knowledge and help. Adverse possession takes considerably longer but it is on the table.

7. Dont shit where you eat. These guys albeit semi adept criminals have alienated and infuriated the neighbors so much that they are working overtime to get this place slated for demolition. It may take time but its days are numbered. It doesnt have the same protections as a house (had they gotton into mine) does because their house has a giant hole in the building and unsafe living conditions since there are people living into it. Busted out floors, open holes to the outside etc.


8. If you do successfully get in. Either make it look like a legit home with curtains and shit or hide your stuff and the cops will look in the window see nothing and leave.

9. Hide your belongings out of plane sight and maybe they cops wont even know you are in there. These guys hide and sleep up in the attic and dont junk up the construction area below. I don't even know if the police believe my story 
That's how hidden they are. 

They are good. I knew they were there and I left them alone til they kept coming back to my house. My buddy is happy I stopped the burglary but mad that I let them get the windows. I wont call the cops again of course because they wont do anything.


10. Dont blow up your spot.

11. Don't wear your crime clothes when your cruising around the neighborhood the next day. These guys were wearing the exact same clothes I saw them in when they were bust into my house.

12. Wait till its dark. These guys came back at dusk the next day and I identified them.

I realized that alot of this information has already been covered in other spots. But this is up to date and precise information on KCMO given to me from the City and the Police themselves..

I wanted to setup like a popup art gallery in there for us travellers. Ive been watching the place for 2 months it was calm and quiet until now. But its days are numbered.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 20, 2017)

wow! close call, luck and guardian angels be praised.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 22, 2017)

strangeandsolo said:


> wow! close call, luck and guardian angels be praised.



Thanks! 
Yes it's very fortunate no one was hurt


----------



## vannevar (Oct 22, 2017)

take pictures of these fucks and post em in shady characters




AlwaysLost said:


> Thanks!
> Yes it's very fortunate no one was hurt


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

vannevar said:


> take pictures of these fucks and post em in shady characters



I'll try man. They are laying real low right now. Maybe when they run out of drugs they ll be back out. Neighborhood watch is all over the house at night and stuff. But the windows were expensive so they are prolly good for awhile.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 23, 2017)

Never return to the scene of a crime. Like the oldest rule in the book. Hopefully they are that smart. Probably not though. Be safe


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

strangeandsolo said:


> Never return to the scene of a crime. Like the oldest rule in the book. Hopefully they are that smart. Probably not though. Be safe



lol they returned 3 times hopefully they wont make a 4th mistake. There was a gunshot coming from that direction early this morning but no sirens sooo Its definitely not over yet. Unless someone shot from the highway onramp. Its redneck territory and someone could have easily seen a prize in the grass and poached it for dinner or hide. Theres dear trails all through there but I scoped it this morning and no blood. From my experiences with these guys I doubt they don't have the balls to shoot anyone but they frequent the "spot" so who knows.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds too nerve wracking for me... as another human hearing your story get a backup spot soon bro just so we here know your safe. this spot seems to be... more trouble then it's worth.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> lol they returned 3 times hopefully they wont make a 4th mistake. There was a gunshot coming from that direction early this morning but no sirens sooo Its definitely not over yet. Unless someone shot from the highway onramp. Its redneck territory they could have easily seen a prize in the grass and poached it for dinner or hide.





strangeandsolo said:


> Sounds too nerve wracking for me... as another human hearing your story get a backup spot soon bro just so we here know your safe. this spot seems to be... more trouble then it's worth.



Thanks man. Its really not as bad as I'm making it sound. These guys are looking for squats or stuff to steal not trouble. I have four walls and locks. The neighbors are solid. Its not like i'm living in straight up ghetto. They gave up on taking the house when they realized i was inside. They got the windows after watching the house and me driving off with the neighbor. So many blessings have come to me in this neighborhood despite the burglary.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 24, 2017)

strangeandsolo said:


> Sounds too nerve wracking for me... as another human hearing your story get a backup spot soon bro just so we here know your safe. this spot seems to be... more trouble then it's worth.



AS it turns out you were right. They left the casing to the bullet on the window sill. Right above where they stepped on the cans. If things dont progress with my female friend soon I am afraid I am going to have to head south for the winter. Hate to flee a place I have permission to be at dangit


----------

